# Eagle head



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Wood is cherry. Size is 400x350x25mm. I was going to have this painted. But it looks good like it is stained.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks great . No way I’d paint that!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks really good.
HErb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That, too, looks really nice, Dan! 

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rainman 2.0 said:


> looks great . No way i’d paint that!


ditto!!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Looks great . No way I’d paint that!


Rainman voted for me also.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like it but knowing me I might have used some colored stain in a couple spots.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> ditto!!!!


Rinse and repeat, why paint it as it looks great as is?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Love that grain in the eagles head, don't think I paint that one, I'd make another one to paint.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

No paint needed. It looks great with the natural woodgrain.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Another vote for it looks great now; please do not paint!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok, this one is staying as is, stained. But I will run the gcode again and have the second one painted. The eagle head with the mountains in the background will look nice painted.


----------

